# Is it reasonable to double your 9-hole score?



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

I rarely get to play 18 holes, but this weekend I shot a new personal best for 9 holes. Would it be reasonable when people ask what I shoot if I just doubled my 9 hole score to gain an approximation of what my 18 hole score would be?

Or is it like common knowledge that most people shoot worse on the back 9?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If its just for yourself to give you an idea, then you could take it with a huge pinch of salt.

Golf is a game where it only takes one mistake or variant and it will punish you. So your record breaking front 9 might be countered with your worst ever back 9.

There is no way to predict what is going to happen on your back 9.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Um, I think it would depend on many different factors. Because if the back nine of the course you play on has more par 4's, and 5's it would be tougher to shoot the same. But if it is mostly par 3's and a few par 4's like the course I mostly play then your score would be lower or around the same. Also by the back nine you could be more tired and hit more poorly. Like I said in the beginning there is many factors that could change your score, so I don't believe that it is reasonable, unless just for self knowledge.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Was just checking my Handicap score keeper for the course I play, and it looks like I'm about 3 strokes different between front and back, and like everybody has said some of that could be because you start to get tired on the back nine. Just double your score and add 3, besides on any given day you could be 5 strokes under or 8 strokes over, that's what makes golf such a fun sport.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

posting mistake... whoops...

i pasted instead of copied and double-posted from another thread.. drats.

too bad, i think that was a good post.

short version
i shoot around 1 stroke higher on the second 9 on one course i play (9 hole course, two rounds together). thats almost 10 18's of scores...

ditto 65nlovinit's advice.

don't set yourself an unattainable goal... use an average round for the second 9 or maybe and average of the (low+average)/2. 

try a trial handicap program... nethandicap.com has a 5 score trial program.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

No its not reasonable specially when you take your best 9 hole score and double it ....take your avg 9 hole and double it might be ok ...but not your best....btw if you have a handicap it'll do that...

I know sometimes i play worst or better on the back nine depending on course and wat i did on the front.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I almost always play better on the back. I'm warmed up and relaxed. I know how fast the greens are rolling. And I know what swing I'm going to be playing that day. 

Although with a personal best on the front, a lot of people would fold under the pressure of keeping up that kind of play for 9 more holes. When people ask you what you shot, you don't need to apologize for only having time to play 9. Just be honest and tell them what you shot.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha great question. I almost NEVER have two back to back nine hole scores that are great. Just the other day I shot 36 on the front and 43, bleh, on the back. Very annoying.

You can keep a handicap with 9 hole scores. I would suggest you do that.

Rather than bend the truth, just tell people you are an extremely busy person and rarely get to play 18. Tell them your usual 9 hole score. Trust me, they'll understand.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Combine two days scores! If you had a pb front 9 last week, the next time you play do the back 9 and put those scores together for a good guage at that course.


----------

